
Sam Klemke: The original selfie guy, a life catalogued in 35 years of filming - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-26/sam-klemke-original-selfie-guy-makes-big-screen-debut/6884752
======
vezzy-fnord
Similar undertakings were Jonathan Caouette's "Tarnation" [1] and an honorable
mention to "David Holzman's Diary" [2], likely one of the earliest attempts at
lampooning the _cinema verite_ genre and precursor to modern day "found
footage" films.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390538/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390538/)

[2]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062864/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062864/)

------
chris_wot
The other day I posted to a HN piece about someone who worked for a 1990s ISP
that used dialup. That was interesting and triggered a LOT of memories from
that time.

I'm actually rather glad I _didn 't_ document myself at this time. It would
have been far too sad: my current group of friends is almost completely
different to my group of friends from that time. It's sort of like I'm living
a parallel existence, only I'm still involved with tech stuff.

